

Show HN: Create Google Viz in Seconds - dnprock
https://vida.io/pages/google-charts

======
dnprock
Our team just released this feature. Look forward to your feedback. Here are a
few examples.

Zillow Traffic Growth:

[https://vida.io/charts/DYkAacZSKKQYE7dAk](https://vida.io/charts/DYkAacZSKKQYE7dAk)

Youth Happiness Index:

[https://vida.io/charts/8hnbj3YZ2rvsBqs7F](https://vida.io/charts/8hnbj3YZ2rvsBqs7F)

